# Power head reccomendation



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey, what powerhead would you recommend for my 180 gallon?

I dont know much about them(brands, prices, quality) because i've never really used one.

Thanks mauls


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that's a big tank!
for a powerhead you will definitley want something very strong. I have only seen powerheads strong enough for tanks around 100gallons.
But i am sure there are some out there that you could use


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Do not be afraid to use two....
same theory as in with the heaters.

As far as what brand:
This I cannot answer.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

The 900 GPH AquaClear should do fine. I had one in my 55, but had to take it out, because it was just too much umph.

Do note, that two powerheads will not create a more powerful current, it will just make the current wider.

Good luck.


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

"Do note, that two powerheads will not create a more powerful current, it will just make the current wider."

--learn something every day!
Sorry about that.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I like the Rio's. If your on the West Coast try looking at Marinedepot.com's website. Had nothing but good experience with them. If your on the East Coast try Bigalsonline.com I give you both options to save on shipping.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I like the Rio's. If your on the West Coast try looking at Marinedepot.com's website. Had nothing but good experience with them. If your on the East Coast try Bigalsonline.com I give you both options to save on shipping.
> [snapback]1186332[/snapback]​


what if im in the midwest


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya if you want a really good powerhead go with the AC 901, I have a penguin 1140 thats works just awesome.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Slim said:


> Ya if you want a really good powerhead go with the AC 901, I have a penguin 1140 thats works just awesome.
> [snapback]1201760[/snapback]​


ok i'll check it out online









thanks


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

For a good price, quality, size and low electric consumption try a Seio 1100 like mine it pumps a good 1100 gph, 21 watts, small and adjustable brackets so you can position the pump anywhere you want to. But if i had the money and the 180 gallon that you have i would have gone and bought great brands like a magdrive pumps for wet/dry filter or silent one pumps.


----------

